

Ask HN, what do you think about this teaser page? - forsakendemon

Hello HN,<p>My team and me are working on a new project, and we created a teaser page for it that can be found at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teaser.waevio.com&#x2F;<p>I am affraid I can&#x27;t tell you too much about it at this point, but in this case that might be the point too.<p>The question would be - Can you please comment here, what do you think it&#x27;s about? Also, is there enough to make you leave your email address in the box bellow? What is your general opinion about the page and what can we do to improve it so it could get better response?<p>Thanks for checking out this post and looking forward to your responses! :)<p>We are still trying to figure out the best way to promote our website and all help will be appreceated!
======
ASquare
Having to click on that "?" to be told things like we can't reveal more is
quite annoying. Why link to it in the first place then?

Also, while an element of mystery certainly works in some cases, it doesn't in
this case for the simple reason that there is nothing that addresses anything
about its utility for me.

In other words, why is becoming a "time mapster" even important? Why should I
even care?

So I think focusing on just one page and having some more info on a) what time
mapping is and b) what's in it for me would work much better.

And that is why I did not leave my email id.

~~~
forsakendemon
Thanks for the reply! The original plan was to reveal more about our site on
that additional link, where we will try to answer those questions that you
mentioned and some others. For that matter, your reply is very valuable to me
as it comfirmed that we would have to focus on that.

------
rg81
Personally - I don't think there are enough details for me to want to sign up
(in fact, I didn't). I have no clue what your product or service does, I don't
know if it will be compatible with the tools/systems I use.

I clicked on the question mark for more details - something I wouldn't have
done normally, I just did it to provide you more feedback - and there was no
helpful information there either.

~~~
forsakendemon
Thank you for your feedback!

We'll work on improving the explaination, but the problem is that we don't
want to reveal too much.

Obviously, we will have to explain it better, so we will look for just the
right amount of info, that will feel comfortable for us at this stage and at
the same time enough to intreague people.

